# Help on sourcing info with castillo lines



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

hey people, abit new to this site 
any body got a nice link to or in the know of these lines
im sure my pup 'sasha 16weeks' is castillo
(see POTM for pic  update soon)
thankyou in advance


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can post her ped we can look for some of the dogs.


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

i wish i could have, i rescued her from a shelter when she was 6.5 weeks no papers which is such a shame
as she's such a clever pup, fast learner, quick commands quite relaxed and submissive to other dogs too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Unfortunately with no ped we will never know what bloodline the pup really is but if you search through the forum you will find info and all kinds of bloodlines.
Your pup is absolutely gorgeous by the way


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

ive got a few more pics of the cheeky red head 
you on facebook ?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No I can't figure face book out at all I'm a little special lol. I have myspace


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

i have an old music profile on myspace haha
MIXTAPE PREVEIW UP NOW! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
i shall see if i can get the pics on there


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Without a pedigree, how can you be so sure your puppy is "castillo"? Let me guess.........He's chocolate.

EDITED TO ADD:
Ok, I just checked out your puppy and he's chocolate. lol.. Seriously though, there is no way anyone can say with certainly what line(s) he's from, but in my opinion, he does not have the castillo features or bone or size. I would say no, he probably isn't of castillo descent.


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

kimber said:


> Without a pedigree, how can you be so sure your puppy is "castillo"? Let me guess.........He's chocolate.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> Ok, I just checked out your puppy and he's chocolate. lol.. Seriously though, there is no way anyone can say with certainly what line(s) he's from, but in my opinion, he does not have the castillo features or bone or size. I would say no, he probably isn't of castillo descent.


dude im not sure she is castillo else i wouldnt have posted in the bloodline section... i want to find as much info on her and the carried traits to i can maybe find out the bloodline.... i only say castillo as i have been heavily suggested thats what she is... again yes the coco look does point me in that direction but thats not the only factor of my research... castillo are a show breed, bred for consistancy in both physical appearance and in there temperment and work drive every castillo i have seen has looked pretty much the same as sasha slight differences..... you dont know dogs too well either do you?.... sasha the 17 week old 'BITCH' she has nay man parts... dont comment my post to insult my intelligence by saying 'im most proberbly wrong because most people with choco pits arnt castillo' bro ive done my research


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

and just too add, none of your comments were helpful in anyway, i beleive somebody a little more educated on this bloodline, or any of the common 'chocolate producing' lines could help me with info instead of the uneducated trying to make it somewere.. thankyou in advance again


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

DUDE, you said in your original post, 
"hey people, abit new to this site 
any body got a nice link to or in the know of these lines
im sure my pup 'sasha 16weeks' is castillo
(see POTM for pic update soon)
thankyou in advance"

I didn't say a thing to insult your 'intelligence' MAN. You're just being defensive over a reply that you ASKED for. As far as my education, well, I've been around the breed almost a quarter century and I may also add, my own kennel foundation includes castillo. You're the one with the attitude, dude. I'm just replying that your pup doesn't have the atributes of a castillo dog. But then again, it's still a pup and you will never know, so please don't make a mountain from an ant hill. There is one thing I do know, and that is the red nose apbt lines. Particularly the show lines.

PS. I don't have to make it somewhere. I am already where I want to be and will probably be retiring in the next 5 years... You might want to google me. I have a lot of APBT information...... and 'your welcome'.....


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Coco_sash said:


> dude im not sure she is castillo else i wouldnt have posted in the bloodline section... i want to find as much info on her and the carried traits to i can maybe find out the bloodline.... i only say castillo as i have been heavily suggested thats what she is... again yes the coco look does point me in that direction but thats not the only factor of my research... castillo are a show breed, bred for consistancy in both physical appearance and in there temperment and work drive every castillo i have seen has looked pretty much the same as sasha slight differences..... you dont know dogs too well either do you?.... sasha the 17 week old 'BITCH' she has nay man parts... dont comment my post to insult my intelligence by saying, 'I'im most proberbly wrong because most people with choco pits arnt castillo' bro ive done my research
> 
> ha ha ha... seriously dude. I don't care if it's a male or a female.. I apology for 'forgetting' the sex of the little thing. By the way, I would like to suggest you re-read posts before you comment. I did not say anything of the sort. (in red)... As far as your research, I recommend you keep it up.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Coco_sash said:


> i wish i could have, i rescued her from a shelter when she was 6.5 weeks no papers which is such a shame
> as she's such a clever pup, fast learner, quick commands quite relaxed and submissive to other dogs too


If you don't have papers on the dog,then there is no way to know what bloodline it is or even if it is full blooded.
Just because it may have certain attributes does not make it so.There are alot of the same attributes in alot of the different bloodlines.
I don't think you need to be getting an attitude just because someone is telling you something that you don't want to hear.You came here for help and info.Well why not take it?


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

its not im being told what i dont want to here, because i couldnt care less of her bloodline shes an amazing dog knowing that she is of a good bloodline is just an added bonus... i didnt mean to be a a**hole but if you wanted to help, then a point in the right direction or some sort of help rather than just pointing the finger saying 'thats not a castillo line' *big god like voice*... its not really going to benifit the post either way is it?... so may i ask again... kimber, as your so experianced with the breed whats you oppinion on the pups background


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I apologize if you took it the wrong way. I wasn't trying to be a smarta$$ with my 'chocolate' comment, but most who don't know the lineage of their 'chocolate' dog will assume the dog came from a line of red nose's that produce predoninate chocolate, Castillo, and Dangerzone for example. Almost all red nose lines will produce the color chocolate is all I'm saying. There is no way anyone can give you an answer, but based on the Castillo look, I am leaning toward the "no". Of course, that doesn't mean I"m correct. She could've came from Lar-San lines for all anyone knows...she could've came from a mix of all types of lines. Her father or mother could even be a black-nosed dog, so who knows. Just knowing you have an amazing dog is all that's important at this point. Having the beautiful chocolate color and golden eyes is icing on the cake!
(my favorite color, btw)


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

lol at petty arguements over nothin haha, thanks for your input appreciated, Czar has a few nice castillos in his ped and his dog is pretty much a male version of mine, same white bloches on the bottom of feet, oh and sash has a white stripe on the chest


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

here, check out this link... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [267742] :: ACK'S SCRATCH & KYRA BREEDING


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats awesome that you have an smart pup and pretty pup! But it is close to impossible to ever know what lines she is from. I own a couple castillo's, and I understand what your saying, but keep in mind that color and markings alone do not reflect what line she is....... she is a real cute pup though! Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

im going to continue my research over the breeds lines and how they progress to how shes progressing both phyisically and with her temperment and try to judge as best as possible that way, i may never know what lines she is but she is one heck of a dog , any body know any info on sourcing lines around the u.k? thank you for liking my pup elizibeth


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

All my chocolates have white blotches on the bottom of their feet. My husband thinks it's OUR trademark. I had to inform him otherwise. I breed predominately Lar-San/Wilrox with the Castillo down a few generations. Of course, I have 5 - 7 generations (of my own productions) floating around of just chocolate, soooooooooo, maybe she's one of mine.  Up until the last 3 years or so, my litters have been 100% chocolate in color, even though almost half my stock isn't. I'm like the 'chocolate lady'. If you are in the UK, it shouldn't be all that hard?? UK as in United Kingdom??


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

yeh the republic of ireland, moved here about two years ago


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate to say it but.............. your never gonna find out what lines your pup is from without paperwork. This thread is pretty much useless. It seems like every other post is trying to inform you of such, and your responses just make you seem like your in denile.

My advice to you is just enjoy your pup. Papers or no papers.


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

dont get me wrong i love my pup, im just trying to do research on all the different lines thats why im trying to information so much, sorry if im giving the wrong impression im just hungry for info on the breed, id like to become a really knowledgable person with dogs in general have you a good site i could go on with a decent amount of info on different lines? thanks in advance, mods lock after 3 helpful posts thankyou


----------

